# [HOWTO] Migracja na paludis'a

## canni

HOWTO: Migracja na paludis'a

Zmiany:

- Dodałem informacje o zmiennych USE, typu LINGUAS, VIDEO_CARDS itp.

- Zmiana użycia '*' w plikach *.conf (use.conf, keywords.conf) od wersji 0.24

1. Słowo wstępne

1.1 Plusy i minusy

2. Podstawowa konfiguracja

2.1 Konfiguracja flag USE

2.2 Konfiguracja keywords

2.3 Konfiguracja licencji

2.4 Odmaskowanie / zamaskowywanie pakietów

2.5 Konfiguracja mirrorów

2.6 Plik "world"

3. Konfiguracja repozytoriów

4. Paludis na co dzień

5. Wskazówki końcowe  :Smile: 

1. Słowo wstępne

Paludis to nowy manager pakietów dla Gentoo, napisany w C++ mogący w 99% zastąpić wysłużone, napisane strukturalnie portage.

UWAGA!!! Paludis nie tworzy katalogów automatycznie, trzeba samemu się zatroszczyć o stworzenie katalogów i ustawienie odpowiednich praw dostępu dla user'a paludisbuild i grupy paludisbuild!!!

To HOWTO jest przeznaczone dla użytkowników którzy nie lubią żadnych skryptów automatyzacyjnych  :Smile: 

Podstawą dla mnie, do napisania tego HOWTO było:

a) Posty na blog'u yOSHi314 - wykorzystam tu wiedze tam zawartą, zacytuję dużo tekstu i składam podziękowania dla niego  :Smile:  link ogólnie to HOWTO to będzie mix dobrego tekstu yOSHi314 + moje doświadczenia + info z strony domowej paludis'a, zebrane do "kupy" w według mnie przejrzysty sposób  :Smile: 

b) FAQ i wiedza z strony domowej paludis'a link

c) Własne doświadczenie z migracji... (Cały system od zera postawiłem na paludis'ie)

Migracja może się odbyć na dwa sposoby, pierwszy to sktypt migracyjny dostarczony z paludis'em, druga droga to skonfigurowanie wszystkiego od zera i tą drugą drogę postaram się opisać w tym HOWTO.

Samodzielna konfiguracja jest trochę monotonna, ale to chyba chleb powszedni dla użytkowników gentoo  :Wink: 

Paludis daje nam możliwość posiadania wielu repozytoriów z ebuild'ami (Odpowiedniki overlay'i z portage), ale posiada również wsparcie dla repozytoriów innego typu, niż te z ebuild'ami  :Smile: 

To HOWTO pokaże jak używać jednocześnie portage i paludis'a, tak by się ze sobą dogadały  :Smile: 

Filozofia Gentoo, to filozofia wyboru, każdy użytkownik może wybrać co chce mieć w systemie, czego nie chce mieć, może wybierać wsparcie dla programów/bibliotek/sprzętu lub je usuwać poprzez flagi USE itp.

Jak do niedawna podstawa Gentoo - portage, wprost kłóciła się z filozofią systemu, nie mieliśmy wyboru jakiego managera pakietów chcemy używać, teraz wybór już mamy  :Smile: 

1.1 Plusy i minusy

Paludis jest świetnym managerem pakietów, ale jak to zwykle bywa ma i swoje wady, opisze tu jego plusy i minusy (Moja subiektywna ocena)

+ Szybkie (wiele szybsze niż w portage) i staranne rozwiązywanie zależności...

+ Ścisłe przestrzeganie standardu ebuild'u (Co niekiedy dostarcza błędów)

+ Możliwość od instalacji pakietu wraz z jego zależnościami i/lub zależnościami, od których nie zależy inny pakiet

- Brak możliwości tworzenia paczek binarnych i korzystania z nich (np. do tego celu można sobie "zostawić" portage i korzystać już z zabawek dostępnych np. w gentoolkit  :Smile:  )

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> - Funkcji --changelog do wypisania zmian z changelogu ebuildu
> 
> - Narzędzia do pomocy w tworzeniu ebuildów (program ebuild z portage)

 

- Stosunkowo bardzo "biedne" wsparcie dla wyszukiwania w bazie dostępnych repozytoriów (do tego można np. użyć eix'a - TIP jest na forum)

2. Podstawowa konfiguracja

Tworzymy katalog /etc/paludis

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> Gdzie paludis ma instalować pakiety?
> 
> Może to brzmieć jak głupie pytanie (do systemu, nie ? ) , ale paludis pozwala nam instalować pakiety i zarządzać systemem położonym na zupełnie innej partycji. Można instalować i usuwać pakiety z systemu położonego na osobnym dysku. Nawet nie musi to być aktualnie używany system.
> 
> odpowiednik w portage :
> ...

 

Podstawowym plikiem konfiguracyjnym paludis'a jest plik /etc/paludis/bashrc

Tu trafią takie zmienne jak CHOST, CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS itp.

Nie można tu wstawiać zmiennych typu USE, PORTDIR, LINGUAS  itp, są do tego celu przeznaczone inne pliki konfiguracyjne!

Przykładowo, mój plik bashrc (plik dla architektury x86_64 - należy odpowiednio pozmieniać, by dopasować do własnych potrzeb)

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--hash-style=gnu,--as-needed,--sort-common"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SKIP_FUNCTIONS="test"

PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/:${PATH}"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"
```

Wyjaśnienie:

Zmienna LDFLAGS jest nieobowiązkowa - jeśli nie masz jej ustawionej w swoim make.conf i/lub nie wiesz o co biega, nie wklejaj tego do swojego bashrc  :Smile: 

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> opcja SKIP_FUNCTIONS="test" sprawia że paludis pomija fazę "test" podczas instalacji. Portage domyślnie nie używa tej fazy. Powoduje ona uruchomienie testów na skompilowanym programie, co może wykryć jakies usterki w jego zachowaniu wynikłe np z przesadzonych c(xx)flags. Faza test często trwa niemiłosiernie długo i czasami kończy się niepowodzeniem - developerzy gentoo generalnie olewają tą fazę, co potencjalnie może prowadzić do problemów.

 

zmienna PATH i CCACHE_DIR jest potrzeba gdy chcemy korzystać z dobrodziejstw jakie niesie nam ccache  :Smile: 

2.1 Konfiguracja flag USE

UWAGA!!! Od wersji paludis'a 0.24 zamiast pisać '* nasze flagi use' należy wużywać dla globalnych flag konstrukcji '*/*' !!! 

Co za tym idzie, można zdefiniować grupy flag USE tylko dla jednej kategorii w portage  :Smile: 

np.

```
sys-apps/* vim-syntax -gnome
```

bardzo użyteczna rzecz  :Smile: 

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> flagi USE - z tym jest najwięcej roboty, bo jest ich dużo :]
> 
> Tworzymy plik /etc/paludis/use.conf i umieszczamy w nim następujący wpis
> 
> ```
> ...

 

2.2 Konfiguracja keywords

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> Odpowiada za to plik /etc/paludis/keywords.conf . Brzmi w miarę intuicyjnie, nie? :]
> 
> W każdym razie jego format jest podobny jak w przypadku use.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

2.3 Konfiguracja licencji

Paludis pozwala nam korzystać tylko z soft'u na określonej przez nas licencji  :Smile: 

Oczywiście chcemy mieć możliwość korzystania ze wszystkiego  :Smile: 

więc wpisujemy

```
* *
```

do /etc/paludis/licenses.conf

składnia pliku jest analogiczna do use.conf i keywords.conf  :Smile: 

2.4 Odmaskowanie / zamaskowywanie pakietów

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> Odmaskowywanie i maskowanie pakietów jest praktycznie takie samo jak w portage. Pliki odpowiedzialne za to to odpowiednio /etc/paludis/package_unmask.conf oraz /etc/paludis/package_mask.conf .
> 
> Składnia obu jest następująca
> 
> ```
> ...

 

2.5 Konfiguracja mirrorów

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> Mirrory - no wiecie, te serwery z plikami źródłowymi :]
> 
> W pewnych ebuildach przewijają się specjalne zapisy w linkach do plików źródłowych postaci :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

2.6 Plik "world"

Dla możliwości współpracy paludis'a i portage utworzymy link symboliczny do pliku world.

(Paludis trzyma plik world w katalogu /var/db/pkg - ponieważ plik ten opisuje nasze lokalnie zainstalowane aplikacje, to w dobrym guście jest, by był zapisany tam gdzie dane naszego repo "installed"  :Smile:  )

```
ln -s /var/lib/portage/world /var/db/pkg/world
```

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> Reguła w gentoo jest taka: jeżeli instalujesz jakiś pakiet który ciągnie ze sobą przynajmniej jedną dodatkową zależność (której jeszcze nie masz zainstalowanej), na przykład instalacja gtk wymaga instalacji pango, glib i atk.
> 
> to
> 
> - pakiet zostanie zapisany w pliku world (gtk)
> ...

 

3. Konfiguracja repozytoriów

Co do tego tematu, Baaardzo polecam zapoznać się dokładnie z dokumentacją na stronie domowej paludis'a, kilka rzeczy z proponowanych przez yOSHi314'ego chciałem zmienić dla swojego systemu, jednakże dla zwykłego uera, konfiguracja yOSHi'ego w pełni wystarczy

Nadmienię tu również, że jeśli repozytorium gentoo (*o tym dalej) - jeśli mamy zamiar trzymać je gdzie indziej niż /usr/portage, to opłaca się przekierować zmienną PORTDIR z make.conf w miejsce ${location} z pliku konfiguracyjnego, zaoszczędzi nam to miejsca na dysku i niezgodności  :Smile: 

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> Najważniejsza część konfiguracji :]
> 
> Repozytoria paludis'a są skonfigurowane w oddzielnych plikach w katalogu /etc/paludis/repositories. Do pracy z paludisem musimy zdefiniować dwa podstawowe repozytoria - jedno to typowe repozytorium z ebuildami, a drugie to specjalne repozytorium VDB.
> 
> Ale od początku. Schemat każdego repozytorium jest w zasadzie taki sam, z wyjątkiem tego repozytorium VDB, o którym napiszę za chwilę.
> ...

 

Dla przykładu podam jak dodać repozytorium "arcon-portage" (UWAGA! moje ustawienia katalogów różnią się od standardowych, musisz dopasować je do swoich potrzeb!!!)

arcon-portage.conf

```
location = ${ROOT}/usr/repos/arcon-portage

sync = svn+https://svn.betacomp.org/svnroot/arcon/overlay

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/repos/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop

distdir = ${ROOT}/usr/distfiles/arcon

format = ebuild

cache = ${ROOT}/var/empty

names_cache = ${ROOT}/var/cache/paludis/names

write_cache = ${ROOT}/var/cache/paludis/metadata

master_repository = gentoo

importance = 5
```

4. Paludis na co dzień

 *yOSHi314 wrote:*   

> Podstawowe funkcje paludis'a to
> 
>     * -p - pretend. tak samo jak w portage. czynnosc nie zostanie wykonana, a jedynie paludis napisze co zrobi, tzn co zainstaluje, co usunie itp.
> 
>     * -i - install. rownoznaczne z aktualizacja. po drodze paludis bedzie probowac zaktualizowac wszystkie zaleznosci pakietu i ich wszystkie zaleznosci, co moze zaowocowac mnostwem rzeczy do instalacji.
> ...

 

5. Wskazówki końcowe  :Smile: 

Jeśli wszystko poszło bezproblemowo, to wykonujemy:

```
paludis --sync

paludis -pi world
```

I można korzystać z paludis'a  :Smile: 

Jest jeszcze kilka innych "bajerów" w paludis'ie np. hook'i, sets i jest jeszcze kilka ważnych rzeczy, polecam śledzić blog yOSHi314 i dokumentację na stronie domowej paludis'a

Ponownie składam podziękowania dla yOSHi314  :Smile: 

I mam nadzieję, że to HOWTO będzie pomocne dla wielu osób  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

canniLast edited by canni on Sat May 05, 2007 6:58 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## binas77

Witam !!!

Świetnie napisane HOWTO. Gratulacje !!!

Właśnie wiedziony ciekawością staram się popróbować paludisa i mam jedną dziwną uwagę: paludis -pi world stara się zdowngradować qt-3.3.8-r3 na 3.3.4-r8. Po wydaniu emerge -Duavn world nie ma takiej rzeczy. Oczywiście wcześniej zrobiłem paludis --sync i emerge --sync

Nie bardzo wiem co mam zrobić.

PZDR

T.

Już nie aktualne... na stronie głownej paludisa jest to jasno opisane:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Paludis wants to downgrade Qt or KDE
> 
> Unlike Portage, Paludis enforces the dependencies of installed packages, rather than those of the corresponding package in the tree. Unfortunately, to work around Portage limitations, the Qt and KDE eclasses are set up to depend specifically on those versions that are in the tree at the time of installation. The result is that after upgrading to a newer version, dependant packages that were installed before the new version became available will try to force a downgrade back to the old version.
> ...

 

----------

## canni

Wiele rzeczy które są pomocne np. jak zmusić revdep-rebuild do działania z paludisem jest na HOWTO na gentoo-wiki

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Portage_alternative_-_Paludis

 :Wink: 

----------

## binas77

No coż... trochę nad tym posiedziałem i mogę powiedzieć, że paludis ma potencjał... ale trzeba go nieźle przetestować . Wielu rzeczy nie do końca rozumiem np. dlaczego blokował mi hplip 1.7.4a-r1 paczką cups 1.2.10-r1 skoro emerge pociągnęło to bez pytania. Z drugiej strony rano miałem problem emergując  nvidia-drivers  1.0.9755-r1 przy xorg-server 1-3.0.0, a paludis poradził sobie bez problemu. Inny przykład - wywalił mi ppp jako nieużywany chociaż miałem w "world" kppp, które to wymaga tego czegoś.......

I jeszcze jedna, dość wstydliwa sprawa... pewnie to leży w kwestii przyzwyczajenia, ale słowo "paludis" cały dzień myliło mi się z "paludius" lub "paladius" (nic dzisiaj nie piłem i nie paliłem   :Sad:   ).

Inne uwagi (na + i -):

- brak opcji --ask (wyjątkowo uciążliwe)

- polecenie do usunięcia paczki wraz z zależnościami: paludis -u <paczka> --with-dependencies --with-unused-dependencies  -  trochę za długie (czytaj: za mało skrótów)

- zarąbiście czytelny sposób konfiguracji 

- dużo ciekawych opcji ( m. in. dotyczących upgrade), ale trzeba mieć niezły zeszycik przy stosowaniu (i nie chodzi mi o ilość tych opcji, ale o ich składnie)

- wszelkiego rodzaju hook-i - czyli możliwość rozbudowania paludisa według własnego widzimisie

....

Testuję to coś dalej, bo wydaje mi się, że kiedyś to cudo zastąpi Portage, które jest póki co nie zagrożone. Jakbym mógł jakoś pomóc, w rozwoju tego projektu, to się polecam i proszę o info

PZDR

B.

Nie wiem jak u innych, ale co paludis nie rozpoznaje mi zmiennej LINGUAS i wszystko co mam pl instaluje mi jako en... mało tego - wszystko co do tej pory miałem pl chce mi rekompilować w wersji en... A TO JEST JUŻ PROBLEM, nie mniej jednak się nie poddaję   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yoshi314

omg. ktos mnie zacytowal i przepisal. prawde mowiac trema mnie zlapala i zrobilem sie czerwony  :Very Happy: 

nie zebym sie gniewal. tylko moje wpisy na blogu co jakis czas sa poprawiane, bo nigdy mi sie nie podobaja. wiec moga sie w tresci pojawic poprawki i bedzie troche inaczej niz tutaj  :Very Happy: 

wszystkie zmienne typu LINGUAS ALSA_CARDS VIDEO_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES i podobne ktore wplywaja na ebuildy sa w use.conf

u mnie wyglada to tak

```
* ALSA_CARDS: -* intel8x0 emu10k1 emu10k1x

* INPUT_DEVICES: -* mouse keyboard

* LINGUAS: -* pl en

* VIDEO_CARDS: -* radeon
```

dopisze do bloga  :Wink: 

TODO: przepisac wszystko zeby bylo bardziej po ludzku ( = przystepnie).

----------

## canni

Właśnie, wiedziałem, że zapomniałem o czymś dopisać, właśnie, miałem dopisać o LINGUAS itp.

----------

## binas77

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> omg. ktos mnie zacytowal i przepisal. prawde mowiac trema mnie zlapala i zrobilem sie czerwony 
> 
> nie zebym sie gniewal. tylko moje wpisy na blogu co jakis czas sa poprawiane, bo nigdy mi sie nie podobaja. wiec moga sie w tresci pojawic poprawki i bedzie troche inaczej niz tutaj 
> 
> wszystkie zmienne typu LINGUAS ALSA_CARDS VIDEO_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES i podobne ktore wplywaja na ebuildy sa w use.conf
> ...

 

HA... Idzie jak talala - wiele się problemów rozwiązało... Dzięki za naprowadzenie - dalej testuję.... TO COŚ MA PRZYSZŁOŚĆ !!!

PZDR

T.B.

----------

## XianN

Rozdzial 3, poczatek:

 *canni wrote:*   

> ...żeczy z proponowanych...

 

Popraw to czym predzej, bo oczy bola  :Wink: 

----------

## kneczaj

Coś mi poszło nie tak. Jak próbuję zainstalować jakikolwiek pakiet, albo nawet wpiszę "paludis --info", to mam:

```
Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis --info:

  * When making environment from specification '':

  * When loading paludis environment:

  * No available maker for repository type 'ebuild ' (paludis::NoSuchRepositoryTypeError)
```

Jakby nie rozpoznawał typu repozytorium.

/etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf

```

location = ${ROOT}/usr/portage

sync = rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

distdir = ${ROOT}/home/gentoo/distfiles

format = ebuild

names_cache = /var/empty

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata

importance = 10

```

Wersja paludisa i flagi z jakimi był skompilowany:

```
sys-apps/paludis-0.22.2  USE="inquisitio -bash-completion -contrarius -cran -doc -glsa -pink -portage -qa -ruby -zsh-completion"
```

----------

## yoshi314

usuĹ spacjÄ po "ebuild". wiele problemow jest tak powodowane w paludisie. trzeba usuwaÄ zbedne spacje na koĹcach linii.

----------

## Arfrever

 *canni wrote:*   

> 2.1 Konfiguracja flag USE
> 
>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   flagi USE - z tym jest najwięcej roboty, bo jest ich dużo :]
> 
> Tworzymy plik /etc/paludis/use.conf i umieszczamy w nim następujący wpis
> ...

 

[news-item] Paludis 0.24

 *canni wrote:*   

> Szybkie przeniesienie flag USE z package.use do paludisa
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/portage/package.use >> /etc/paludis/use.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Raczej:

```
find /etc/portage/package.use -type f -exec cat {} \; >> /etc/paludis/use.conf
```

 *canni wrote:*   

> 2.2 Konfiguracja keywords
> 
> (...)
> 
>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   Chodzi tu głównie o pakiety wymagające flagi -* 

 

KEYWORDS="-*" jest obecnie zastępowane przez KEYWORDS="".

 *canni wrote:*   

>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   W portage robiło się to tak :
> 
> ```
> app-misc/mc -*
> ```
> ...

 

W wypadku KEYWORDS="" w wypadku Portage'u używa się:

```
app-misc/mc **
```

 *canni wrote:*   

>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   paludis -* rozumie jako skasowanie wszystkich słów kluczowych dla danego pakietu lub grupy pakietów (jeżeli stosowaliśmy * w nazwie). 

 

Najnowsze Portage z SVN-owego main/trunk też traktuje "-*" jako zresetowanie akceptowanych keywordów.

 *canni wrote:*   

> 2.3 Konfiguracja licencji
> 
> Paludis pozwala nam korzystać tylko z soft'u na określonej przez nas licencji 

 

Podobnie najnowsze Portage z SVN-owego main/trunk od 2007-03-20. Używana jest zmienna ACCEPT_LICENSE.

 *canni wrote:*   

> 2.4 Odmaskowanie / zamaskowywanie pakietów
> 
>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   (...)
> 
> Uwaga : paludis najpierw sprawdza plik package_mask , a potem package_unmask. Tak więc jednoczesne zamaskowanie i odmaskowanie jakiegoś pakietu nic nie robi. 

 

Portage też najpierw sprawdza plik "/etc/portage/package.mask", a potem "/etc/portage/package.unmask".

 *canni wrote:*   

> 2.5 Konfiguracja mirrorów
> 
>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   (...)
> 
> Portage wstawia wtedy w to miejsce jeden z serwerów które ma zdefiniowane .... gdzieś tam. Nigdy nie szukałem gdzie :] 

 

"${PORTDIR}/profiles/thirdpartymirrors".

Szkic PMS-u, 3.4.2.

 *canni wrote:*   

>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   Paludis domyślnie tego nie rozumie. 

 

To dziwne. Paludis został napisany większościowo przez Ciarana McCreesha, który pisał większość szkicu PMS-u.

 *canni wrote:*   

> I można kożystać z paludisa 

 

 *canni wrote:*   

> paludis'a
> 
> user'a
> 
> blog'u
> ...

 

Wykorzystanie apostrofu

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## canni

[OT]

Bardzo dobrze, że portage wychodzi nam z nowymi funkcjonalnościami.

Man nadzieję, że doprowadzi to do zdrowej konkurencji paludis - portage - co zaowocuje nam ulepszaniem działania itp.  :Smile: 

Swoją drogą powinni do handbook'ów dodać informacje o możliwości korzystania z paludis'a zamiast portage - tak jak to robią z demonem logującym, czy cron'em... nawet nowi użytkownicy powinni dostać info, że istnieje alternatywa dla portage, już w handbook'u - nie każdemu odpowiada sposób konfiguracji portage....

To tyle, co miałem do napisania  :Smile: 

[/OT]

----------

## binas77

 *canni wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Bardzo dobrze, że portage wychodzi nam z nowymi funkcjonalnościami.
> 
> Man nadzieję, że doprowadzi to do zdrowej konkurencji paludis - portage - co zaowocuje nam ulepszaniem działania itp. 
> ...

 

Portage jest już przestarzałym i zbyt wolnym systemem, a Paludis jeszcze zbyt nowym. Wiele z tego co wnosi Paludis można by rozwiązać w sposób bardziej "user-friendly" - mam tu na myśli zbyt długie polecenia, do wykonania jednej prostej czynności. Inne swoje spostrzeżenia napisałem parę postów wcześniej.

Testuję go intensywnie, jestem pełen wiary, że w pewnym momencie spełni moje oczekiwania, ale na chwilę obecną dodawanie go do handbook'a byłoby swego rodzaju nietaktem... nowsi użytkownicy Gentoo mogli by się zniechęci (chociaż z drugiej strony, inteligentny człowiek, który nigdy nie miał kontaktu z Portage, powinien sobie dać radę - ale prawie każdy musi tknąć wcześniej czy później starszy system). 

Moja konkluzja... na razie nie wspominać o Paludisie na http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/index.xml, przynajmniej dopóty, dopóki  nie zniesie on  swoich, jeszcze dość mnogich (jak na mój gust), niedociągnięć...

PZDR

B.

----------

## yoshi314

ciekawe jak trzyma sie pkgcore, btw.

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [news-item] Paludis 0.24
> 
> 

 opisalem pare godzin na blogu na podstawie changelog'u z svn.

 *Quote:*   

> KEYWORDS="-*" jest obecnie zastępowane przez KEYWORDS="".

 dobrze wiedziec  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Najnowsze Portage z SVN-owego main/trunk też traktuje "-*" jako zresetowanie akceptowanych keywordów.

 nie ryzykuje az tak bardzo  :Wink: . odnosliem sie do tego portage ktore na co dzien znam. podobnie odnosilem sie do paludisa 0.22.2 w opisie.

 *Quote:*   

>  > Paludis pozwala nam korzystać tylko z soft'u na określonej przez nas licencji 
> 
> Podobnie najnowsze Portage z SVN-owego main/trunk od 2007-03-20. Używana jest zmienna ACCEPT_LICENSE.

 j.w. nt. portage z svn.

 *Quote:*   

> 2.5 Konfiguracja mirrorów
> 
>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   (...)
> 
> Portage wstawia wtedy w to miejsce jeden z serwerów które ma zdefiniowane .... gdzieś tam. Nigdy nie szukałem gdzie :] 

 

"${PORTDIR}/profiles/thirdpartymirrors".

Szkic PMS-u, 3.4.2.

 *Quote:*   

>  *yOSHi314 wrote:*   Paludis domyślnie tego nie rozumie. 
> 
> To dziwne. Paludis został napisany większościowo przez Ciarana McCreesha, który pisał większość szkicu PMS-u.

 domyslnie paludis wali(ł?) blad. mozliwe ze teraz to dopisano i nie sprawdzilem - wczesniej paludis narzekal na nieznane mirrory wiec dla bezpieczenstwa opisalem co i jak. 

draft powstaje od stosunkowo niedawna, a ja kombinuje z paludisem moze od 0.8.x

----------

## kneczaj

Mam jeszcze jeden problem z paludisem.

Przy "paludis --info" wywalał mi taki warming:

```
paludis@1178461206: [WARNING] Provides cache at '/var/db/pkg/.cache/provides' is

 not a regular file.
```

więc utworzyłem tam pusty plik za pomocą touch i teraz się rzuca, że to zły format pliku:

```
paludis@1178461879: [WARNING] Can't use provides cache at '/var/db/pkg/.cache/provides' because format '' is not 'paludis-2'
```

Jak zmienić format pliku na taki, jaki oczekuje paludis??

----------

## canni

też to miałem na początku, ale było to wywołane tym, że przez przypadek 'provides' zrobiłem jako katalog, spróbuj wykasować ten plik i zapuścić

```
paludis --regenerate-installed-cache
```

powinno pomóc

----------

## canni

Na początku sorry za postcount++ ale dodam info, dla wielu którzy tego nie zauważyli... 

Paludis dodaje nam nową funkcjonalność dla "eselect", nazywa się to "news", można tam przeczytać o wszystkich zmianach i nowościach (Oczywiście po update'cie paludis'a) i tak dla przykładu:

Po przejściu z wersji paludis'a 0.22.2 na 0.24.* po wklepaniu

```
eselect news read new
```

dowiemy się co się zmieniło ( zmiana w składni plików use.conf itp.)

więcej info uzyskamy po wklepaniu 

```
eselect news help
```

lub

```
eselect news usage
```

Pozdro all  :Smile: 

----------

## zoozik

Mam takie małe pytanie. Gdy używamy emerge, możemy zrobić coś takiego USE='jakieś flagi' emerge -avt program, jak zrobić to za pomocą paludisa?

----------

## canni

Z tym USE, to nie jestem pewny, czy jest to możliwe, bez edycji use.conf (może się mylę?)

a co do flagi "-t" to w paludisie jest cos takiego jak "show reasons" poszukaj w

```
paludis --help
```

----------

## tytanick

mam problem z moim palutisem:

```
Building target list...

Building dependency list...

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis -pi world:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'virtual/baselayout':

  * When adding installed package 'virtual/baselayout-1.12.10-r4::installed_virtuals':

  * When adding run dependencies as post dependencies:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'sys-apps/baselayout':

  * When adding installed package 'sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r4::installed':

  * When adding run dependencies as post dependencies:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec 'virtual/init':

  * When fetching metadata for 'virtual/init-0':

  * When loading VDBRepository entry for 'virtual/init-0' from '/var/db/pkg':

  * When loading key 'USE':

  * When validating use flag name 'lirc_devices_with-driver=devinput':

  * Name 'lirc_devices_with-driver=devinput' is not a valid use flag name (paludis::UseFlagNameError)
```

chodzi o ostatnią linijkę, 

```
'lirc_devices_with-driver=devinput' is not a valid use flag name
```

taki wpis dodawałem korzystając z portage,

jednak teraz pomimo tego ze wywaliłem z wszystkich use i make.conf (nawet) linijki dotyczace lirca i odinstalowalem lirca, ten bład dalej sie pojawia !

Zrestartowałem nawet komputer (windows style) w ciąz to samo  :Razz: 

syncowałem juz 2 razy, cały czas nic, może ktoś cokolwiek doradzić

----------

## c0oba

1. Jak to cudo zmusić do nadpisywania configów? Znalazłem niby opcję --no-config-protect, ale może da się to jakoś wrzucić do plików konfiguracyjnych.

2. Czy paludis ma odpowiednik opcji PARALLEL-FETCH z emerga?

----------

## wodzik

idzie w tym jakos kolory zmienic? ma tak poustawiane, ze az oczy bola ;/ poza_tym bardzo sympatyczne. jest moze szansa, zeby stal sie domyslnym menagerem pakietow w gentoo?

--------EDIT---------

jak tym zainstalowac ebuilda scm ? szukam po necie i nie moe nic znalezc.

-------EDIT2-------

jednak sie da. tyle ze ma overlay kde i jest tam sobie ebuild kde-meta-scm. na paludis -ip kde-meta-scm nie reaguje, a kde-scm poszlo, mimo ze nie mam pliku kde-scm ;/

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Piecia

A jak "zmusić" playman'a to tego aby overlay'e nie wrzucał do /var/paludis/repositories/ tylko do innego katalogu? I nie chodzi o późniejszą edycję pliku overlaya tylko raczej globalne ustawienia. *canni wrote:*   

> Stosunkowo bardzo "biedne" wsparcie dla wyszukiwania w bazie dostępnych repozytoriów (do tego można np. użyć eix'a - TIP jest na forum) 

 A możesz podać linka?

edit http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Portage_alternative_-_Paludis#Eix

A jeszcze lepiej: http://paludis-extras.org/

Przydałoby się dopisać odnośnie 2.6:

 *paludis --info wrote:*   

>  ... No world file specified. You should specify 'world = /path/to/world/file' in /etc/paludis/environment.conf. Any attempted updates to world will not be saved.

 

A co ze zmienną lirca? 

```
*/* LIRC_OPTS: --with-driver=devinput
```

 *Quote:*   

>  * When validating use flag name 'lirc_opts_-with-driver=devinput':
> 
>   * Name 'lirc_opts_-with-driver=devinput' is not a valid use flag name (paludis::UseFlagNameError)

 

Jak do tego dojdę do dopiszę. 

Brakuje mi tylko overlaya Eaedificata w playman'ie.

edit

```
cat Eaedificata.conf

master_repository = gentoo

location = ${ROOT}/linux/gentoo/overlay/layman/Eaedificata/

profiles = ${ROOT}/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

distdir = ${ROOT}/linux/gentoo/distfiles/

format = ebuild

sync = svn+http://OpenSVN.csie.org/Eaedificata

names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata

```

ps. Acha odnośnie samego playman'a(zastępstwo layman'a) przydałoby się dopisać żeby paludis'a skompilować z flagą ruby.

----------

## Piecia

Pozwoliłem sobie odpowiedzieć żeby wątek trafił na początek.

```

qlist firefox | xargs ls -l

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/.autoreg: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/chrome/en-US.jar: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/chrome/en-US.manifest: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/chrome/browser.jar: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/chrome/browser.manifest: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/chrome/classic.jar: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/chrome/classic.manifest: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/chrome/comm.jar: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/chrome/comm.manifest: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

...

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/greprefs/security-prefs.js: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

ls: nie ma dostępu do /opt/firefox/greprefs/xpinstall.js: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     22 maj  1 09:26 /etc/env.d/71firefox-bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     32 maj  1 09:26 /etc/revdep-rebuild/10firefox-bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  28752 maj  1 09:26 /opt/firefox/extensions/langpack-pl@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/chromelist.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    873 maj  1 09:26 /opt/firefox/extensions/langpack-pl@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome.manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 637396 maj  1 09:26 /opt/firefox/extensions/langpack-pl@firefox.mozilla.org/chrome/pl.jar

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1020 maj  1 09:26 /opt/firefox/extensions/langpack-pl@firefox.mozilla.org/install.rdf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      0 maj  1 09:26 /opt/firefox/extensions/talkback@mozilla.org/chrome.manifest

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    375 maj  1 09:26 /usr/bin/firefox-bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    202 maj  1 09:26 /usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-bin.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3979 maj  1 09:26 /usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla-firefox-bin-icon.png

```

i tak samo z mozilla-thunderbid-bin. Nie wiem jak inne pakiety. W końcu musiałem zainstalować mozilla-firefox-bin przez emerge.

Zainstalowane paludis-*:

```
app-admin/eselect-paludis-hooks

app-paludis/demo-hooks-definitions

app-paludis/paludis-hooks

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-ask

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-auto-patch

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-check-security-updates

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-collision-protect

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-compress-man

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-log-mailer

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-q-qlop

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-q-reinitialize

app-paludis/paludis-hooks-update-eix

app-paludis/paludis-wrapper

app-portage/portage-utils
```

i flagi

```
sys-apps/paludis glsa inquisitio -pink portage visibility ruby

app-paludis/paludis-hooks paludis_hooks_ask -paludis_hooks_auto-patch paludis_hooks_check-security-updates -paludis_hooks_collision-protect -paludis_hooks_compress-man -paludis_hooks_eselect paludis_hooks_log-mailer paludis_hooks_nice paludis_hooks_update-eix
```

Jakiś pomysł dlaczego nie instaluje wszystkich plików z pakietu?

editSamo się rozwiązało.Last edited by Piecia on Wed Jun 04, 2008 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Piecia

Apropo hooks'a ask w /etc/paludis/hooks/config/paludis-wrapper.conf powinno być PALUDIS_WRAPPER_ASK="yes" zamiast PALUDIS_HOOKS_ASK_DEFAULT="yes". Po za tym dlaczego przy paludis -a|-ask ignoruje --show-reasons summary(default)

```
paludis -ai mplayer --show-reasons summary

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* media-libs/libdv [N 1.0.0-r2]

    "Software codec for dv-format video (camcorders etc)"

    -debug sdl xv

    570.64 kBytes to download

* media-sound/twolame [N 0.3.12]

    "TwoLAME is an optimised MPEG Audio Layer 2 (MP2) encoder"

    471.82 kBytes to download

* app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd :4.5 [S 4.5]

    "Docbook SGML DTD 4.5"

    69.58 kBytes to download

* app-text/docbook-xml-dtd :4.5 [S 4.5]

    "Docbook DTD for XML"

    96.19 kBytes to download

* app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd :4.1.2.5 [N 4.1.2.5]

    "Simplified Docbook DTD for XML"

    29.14 kBytes to download

* media-video/mplayer [U 1.0_rc2_p26753 -> 1.0_rc2_p26753-r1] <target>

    "Media Player for Linux"

    -3dnow -3dnowext X a52 aac -aalib alsa (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb doc* -dts dv* -dvb dvd enca encode esd -fbcon ftp -ggi gif gtk iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc live lzo mad md5sum mmx mmxext mp2* mp3 musepack -nas -nemesi openal* opengl -oss png -pnm -pulseaudio quicktime -radio rar real rtc -samba sdl -speex srt sse sse2 -ssse3 svga* -teletext -tga theora truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim -xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc* -zoran kernel: (linux) video_cards: -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa

paludis -pi mplayer --show-reasons summary

Building target list... 

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* media-libs/libdv [N 1.0.0-r2]

    Reasons: *media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753-r1:0::gentoo

    "Software codec for dv-format video (camcorders etc)"

    -debug sdl xv

    570.64 kBytes to download

* media-sound/twolame [N 0.3.12]

    Reasons: *media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753-r1:0::gentoo

    "TwoLAME is an optimised MPEG Audio Layer 2 (MP2) encoder"

    471.82 kBytes to download

* app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd :4.5 [S 4.5]

    Reasons: media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753-r1:0::gentoo

    "Docbook SGML DTD 4.5"

    69.58 kBytes to download

* app-text/docbook-xml-dtd :4.5 [S 4.5]

    Reasons: media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753-r1:0::gentoo

    "Docbook DTD for XML"

    96.19 kBytes to download

* app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd :4.1.2.5 [N 4.1.2.5]

    Reasons: *media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753-r1:0::gentoo

    "Simplified Docbook DTD for XML"

    29.14 kBytes to download

* media-video/mplayer [U 1.0_rc2_p26753 -> 1.0_rc2_p26753-r1] <target>

    "Media Player for Linux"

    -3dnow -3dnowext X a52 aac -aalib alsa (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb doc* -dts dv* -dvb dvd enca encode esd -fbcon ftp -ggi gif gtk iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc live lzo mad md5sum mmx mmxext mp2* mp3 musepack -nas -nemesi openal* opengl -oss png -pnm -pulseaudio quicktime -radio rar real rtc -samba sdl -speex srt sse sse2 -ssse3 svga* -teletext -tga theora truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim -xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc* -zoran kernel: (linux) video_cards: -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa
```

----------

